# FLOWER, MOTHER, CLONE ROOMS 400 WATT HPS, CFLs, and Flouro's! BEGIN 2nd GROW!



## ZTEC (May 15, 2008)

*Hey y'all ZTEC back again!  I'm ending my first grow journal because I lost 3 of my girls to fungus that caught me off guard but one survived and went into the flowering room.  This second one I setup because I got a new light - 400 WATT HPS!!!!! It's totally worth the money I am seeing a major increase in production can't believe I use to grow without one!!!  But I have setup 3 different rooms.  I got pics of them also.  First is my Mother plant room where I got many CFL's and stick my little seedlings in this room at night to keep them growing.  I also setup my clone station and got the flower room with one plant that's about 2 months into budding with only CFL's before and just wasn't happy with waiting so long for output from plant.  I have 4 seedlings I started about a week ago and they are blowing up and I'll pick one lucky girl *cross your fingers* to be the mother plant and just take clones off of and place them in the clone room and then the flowering room.  I am so excited and can't wait to get the results of this whole process!  But thats all I have to say for now check back for more updates!  THANKS Y'ALL FOR PAST INPUT!!!*


----------



## ZTEC (May 17, 2008)

I just wanted to post a few pics!


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 17, 2008)

Looking good ZTEC.

Yea, that HPS rox, good call on it.
Good luck getting some ladies brother.


----------



## sillysara (May 17, 2008)

best of luck ztec


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Hey there ZTEC. Good to see you making some vast improvements to your grow rooms. Things are looking good and it sounds like you have a good plan in motion. You're going to absolutely love that 400 watt hps. Much better results than cfls. Keep us posted on your progress as we will all be following along. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## ZTEC (May 19, 2008)

Hey I am posting more pics of the plant wondering if I should harvest the other plant it's been under the HPS for a week but under CFL's for almost 2 months?  Wondering how much longer I should keep it going til it starts to degrade the Trichomes?  Or maybe I should harvest it?  Any input would be great thanks!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 20, 2008)

Dude take it easy with the NUTES..

back it down alot.. 1/4 of what you using or even just straight water.
and check your PH


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2008)

Looks like youn could go a while longer..what do the trichs look like?...and stop over nuteN your Girls..those leaves look terrable my friend but budds looking good...when trichs are at 70/30 cutt her below the SKIRT..lol..Good luck..I will pull up my milk crate for the rest of this one


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

Looks like she's nearing harvest. You can harvest now for more of a head high if you'd like. Many people do this. Or you can wait longer for a more bodily high than anything else. Or you can get right in between, get the best of both worlds!

The nute burn on your plants... Doesn't look too threatening but by now, you should have a better understanding of how your plants react to the feeding you give them. It looks like you crossed the threshold for nute burn by a bit. I'd cut the strength or simply the amount your giving her by half.


----------



## ZTEC (May 20, 2008)

It isn't the nutes when I had it under CFL's she grew into the light one day without me noticing when I came home from work it was a little burnt, haven't added fert in almost 2 weeks because the soil sucks on this old plant started 4 new ones hopefully they do well.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2008)

The soil sucks? Bad drainage and stuff? I've bought a few crappy soils that I had to add vermiculite and perlite myself. Plant is looking potent!!!


----------



## ZTEC (May 21, 2008)

Yea it was an organic soil but made for outdoor use not in pots.  Didn't read the entire bag well.  But got new soil that says it feeds plants up to 9 months.  Think it will actually feed the plant well enough or should I be adding nutes? Here are a few pics of the plants I started from seeds about 2 weeks ago and a pic of the buds I snatched from the survivor from the last journal! Don't mind that lilly in the background, it was a house warming gift that the pot fell over outside and the plant didn't take well to it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Your new soil will more than likely provide enough nutrition for your cannabis plants without forming any deficiencies. 9 Months... wow. Slow release ferts in there or what? I'd add nutes when needed. In the vegging stage, I wouldn't assume they need a surplus of N because the soil probably provides a pretty decent level... Try adding a bit more and see what happens? If burning occurs, then you know there's too much in there. During flowering, you're _probably_ going to want to beef up the phosphorous levels.

Damn, your buds look so yummy! *jelous*


----------



## ZTEC (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna try and add some nitrogen.  I got blood meal from when I was doing it organic.  Think this is a wise choice for nitrogen? And if so whats the best way of applying the blood meal?  I guess I have just been adding it to the top soil and then water the plant.  My tap water is around 6.5 Ph but it is hard water connected through a softner.  Wish I could afford all the luxorious grow items but getting that light was a big step and I am so happy how the plants are just blowing up.  I plan on keeping one plant as a mother plant to clone off of and then throwing the other three in the flowering room to flower.  Those buds are drying slow, put them in a cardboard box on a paper plate with the flaps on the box opened just a bit.  Hope they dry well for some good smoke!  If anyone has some constructive criticism on how i'm doing things let me know always open for new ideas!  Like drying faster without losing potential of bud?  Thanks guys!


----------



## ZTEC (May 23, 2008)

Today I added some blood meal that I mixed and dissolved in water to one of the plants to see the effects.  They seem to be growing pretty well and have been keeping them under the HPS.  I have another small room where I am gonna have my mother plants that I have 7 CFL's about 23watts each.  Thinking about just using that for the veg state on these to save the energy?  Seem like a good idea?  But anyways watered them also today.


----------



## ZTEC (May 26, 2008)

I just watered today and gonna go buy some ferts hopefully some stores are open tomorrow with the holiday here.  But just thought I'd update pics.


----------



## ZTEC (May 28, 2008)

Hey all, gonna add some more pictures this is about Day 23 of 4 plants of unknown sex yet.  Got the lights on a 18/6 schedule and added a 2 daylight CFLs to add a little more blue to the spectrum.  Went out and bought some Miracle Gro (28-8-16) because I am sure the soil (which reads on bag, feeds for 9 mo.) isn't providing the maximum nutrients to these plants.  That was Monday when they were fed and seem to be doing alright so far no real signs of burning.  Also started germinating seeds for outdoor use.  Got two in small pots so far.  I provided pics of the group, then left - right.  The far left is a small bushy one, and the next 3 are kind of taller.


----------



## ZTEC (May 28, 2008)

One more question?  Think I should transplant yet? I have 3 gallon pots I will eventually use and a 5 gallon for mother plant?  Thanks!


----------



## ZTEC (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd day of flowering for two plants.  Placed one outdoors and used one as mother plant.  Had a few plants outdoors already so I took a few clippings off and am gonna try cloning.  Bought some Super Bloom and added that to the two flowering plants yesterday, and miracle gro to the mother plant and outdoor plants.  Got every room in use right now see how the system works!  ORDER OF PICS - CLONE ROOM PIX 1,2, and 3, FLOWERING ROOM PIX 4 - MOTHER VEG ROOM PIX - 5 and 6


----------



## ZTEC (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey everybody i'm back finally!  Work has got me pretty tied up these days but haven't stopped the grow process.  I currently have three plants in the flowering room.  One was from outside that I just decided to put back inside because I need the bud!  It is about 2 1/2 ft tall and hasn't showed any signs of sex yet and has been in the flowering process around 10 days.  The second plant is 3 ft tall and is FEMALE!!! YAAY!  She has been in the flowering room about 18 days showed sex around day 15.  The other plant I had in the flowering room was male so that was tossed, to bad it was looking so good!  I took a clipping from my mother plant to see if it's a female and no signs of sex yet been in the flowering room for around 13 days?  Looks like it's gonna be female but not for sure yet?  I took 4 more clones anyways from the mother incase it is female and stuck them in the mother room with 24/7 light.  I think most of my clones I snipped from plants outside are making it so far so that's good, but I've been feeding the flowering plants with 10-52-10 Bloom Booster and the Miracle Gro on the mother plant.  Thats about it for now.  Here are some pics for you guys to take a look at.


----------



## ZTEC (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey everybody, finally got on again to post a few pics and update everybody on the progress.  I have the same female growing in there over 6 ft. tall!  Many bud sites!  Hopefully she turns out real well.  Found out my mother plant is a female and took the final clones off on 06/29 and stuck the mother in the flowering room otherwise i'm afraid of not having enough room for all these in my flowering room with only 1 400 watt HPS!  I have many clones from the mother a few from outdoor plants.  Making this my final grow for the year ending around september, final grow because I have people coming out and need to have this under wraps for a few months.  If you guys have any questions just ask!  I can't wait to smoke this motha!  3 weeks and counting, gonna use reverse osmosis water for last two weeks, one more week of fert.  and last week not gonna water or nothin just gonna let her dry a bit then chop (if trichomes look proper)  purchased a microscope to look at them, such a beautiful site!  Talk to y'all later!


----------



## ZTEC (Jul 14, 2008)

Just an update for everybody 2 weeks to go on the big plant.  She is around six and a half feet and I got the mother plant which is close to four feet tall.  I might let larger plant go longer because it's a sativa and it's gonna need a couple extra weeks but the mother plant she is def. indica and will be ready end of august.  But here is pics of clones, and flowering plants!  Thanks!


----------



## ZTEC (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everybody another update it's been almost a month and the big plant is still producing pre flowers but some of the hairs are starting to brown up.  This will be the 10th week so hopefully soon I can harvest this baby!  Harvested the smaller plant and got about a half wet weight and she is still drying and curing so be a couple weeks to actually try the buds.  Picked some early buds off the big one to try out which are still drying also.


----------



## ZTEC (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok big plant is finally done, harvested, with a box full of buds took me almost four hours to clean.  Glad that she was finally done because she was taking up all the room I had in flowering area.  Now I can focus on my mother plant's bud growth.  Here are some pics and about the conclusion of my second grow journal.


----------

